# Grand Pacific Properties Resort Maps



## klpca (Apr 12, 2014)

This page has links to resort maps for each of the Grand Pacific managed properties. The particular unit sizes are not noted, but the maps give you a good idea of the resort layout.

http://grandpacificresorts.com/owners/reserve_use.aspx


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 12, 2014)

Unit sizes are listed in the resort descriptions here: http://grandpacificresorts.com/owners/resort_info.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LindaJ (Sep 19, 2016)

*Links don't get you there*

It appears that the company changed their websit and the links no longer get you to the maps.

Does anyone have one for Southern California Beach Club?  I'm interested in knowing where the 2-bedroom units are located.


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 19, 2016)

LindaJ said:


> It appears that the company changed their websit and the links no longer get you to the maps.
> 
> Does anyone have one for Southern California Beach Club?  I'm interested in knowing where the 2-bedroom units are located.



I can't answer your question. But yes, they changed the website and the maps are no longer available. Wish I had screenshot all of them before they changed it all.

update: I looked through the Way Back Machine and found links to answer your questions 
https://web.archive.org/web/2014022...acificresorts.com/owners/SCBC_fact_sheet.aspx
and
https://web.archive.org/web/2012111...dpacificresorts.com/owners/SCBC_ResortMap.pdf


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 19, 2016)

For anyone else browsing through this thread looking for info on Grand Pacific Resorts you can go here 

https://web.archive.org/web/20140227134302/http://grandpacificresorts.com/owners/CBI_fact_sheet.aspx


----------



## LindaJ (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks very much for the link.  It was very useful.  Was also looking for map of resort so that I can see where the 2-bedrooms are located.  Anyone?


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 19, 2016)

LindaJ said:


> Thanks very much for the link.  It was very useful.  Was also looking for map of resort so that I can see where the 2-bedrooms are located.  Anyone?



You have to combine the information from the two links I posted above in answer to your question.

The first link says that the 2 bedroom units are "J" units.
The second link with the map shows you exactly which units are "J" hence 2 bedroom units.

It appears to me that the 2 bedroom units are all along Pacific street, facing away from the ocean.


----------



## LindaJ (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks again!  My e-mail link led me to post #5, so I didn't see #4.  I'm glad you able to save the old link.  I wish they had kept the information fact sheet on each individual resort up on the website.
BTW, my understanding is that the 2 bedrooms have balconies that give you an ocean front view.


----------



## presley (Sep 19, 2016)

LindaJ said:


> BTW, my understanding is that the 2 bedrooms have balconies that give you an ocean front view.



How did you come to that? I haven't stayed there, but have been told that only studios have ocean front rooms.


----------



## LindaJ (Sep 19, 2016)

The studios are on the first floor in front of the beach.  The two bedrooms are on the 4th floor in the back, but it appears to have a clear oceanfront view (except for the spa and lounge chairs that are on the patio).   Take a look at their website for pictures of the two bedrooms, it appears that you can see the ocean from these units.  I hope I'm right because we're going to be there soon.


----------



## presley (Sep 20, 2016)

Please post when you get back. After reading that only studios had ocean fronts, I removed that resort from my beach searches. If the 2 bedrooms have a nice view, I'll add it back to my list.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 20, 2016)

I've stayed there and the two bedrooms on the top floor have a clear ocean view.  That being said there is foot traffic on the deck area in front of the units, its a common area for everyone to use.  The hot tub is right outside the office so it doesn't block views.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 20, 2016)

Two questions...Does the resort have elevators and did Diamond International acquire this resort recently?


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 20, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Two questions...Does the resort have elevators and did Diamond International acquire this resort recently?





Yes and No.

Diamond does have a business relationship with Grand Pacific, owners can book bonus weeks at some of the DRI resorts.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 20, 2016)

The 2 bedrooms are in the rear building at street level and have ocean views and windows on both sides so you get a breeze. 

1 bedrooms are a mixed bag. The forward building 1 bedrooms are great and ocean view. The 1 BR in the rear building are awful and only have a view of the forward building. It's a fixed unit resort so make sure to ask what you are getting.


----------



## LindaJ (Dec 5, 2016)

I just visited SCBC.  The two bedroom units are unique.  They are on two levels.  You can enter the unit from Pacific Street (it has an exterior door at the street level) and from the patio (if you have the patio door unlocked).  The bottom level has a living area, a dining table with chairs, powder room, and a small kitchen.  It has a convection/microwave oven, but not a regular oven that many are used to seeing.  The stairway to the second level is narrow and will fit only one adult going up/down.  The second level has two bedrooms and a shared bathroom.   The master bedroom has an armchair that you can sit in to enjoy the ocean view.   The second bedroom faces Pacific Street.  You can see the ocean from the both levels but not the shoreline.  There were a lot of surfers and you can see them better from the master bedroom.  I don't know how noisy it is in the summertime, but the resort was fairly quiet when we were there last week.  I own at Carlsbad Seapointe and I like the views better there in their two bedroom corner units.  SCBC, though, is close to the Oceanside Pier and lots of restaurants.  Also, there are a few homeless people (found them to be harmless) hanging around not too far from the resort.


----------



## ivywag (Dec 8, 2016)

Does anyone have a map of Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge in Tahoe Vista?  Also, we just booked through Interval and the confirmation says RW3.  Interval only lists RW and RW1. Anyone know which units are RW3?


----------



## wilma (Dec 9, 2016)

ivywag said:


> Does anyone have a map of Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge in Tahoe Vista?  Also, we just booked through Interval and the confirmation says RW3.  Interval only lists RW and RW1. Anyone know which units are RW3?



http://www.redwolflakesidelodge.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/RWLL_ResortMap_LETTER_002_1.pdf

Don't know what rw3 means. You could call the resort and ask which unit you will get.


----------

